
An Online Education Breakthrough? A Master’s Degree for a Mere $7,000 - electriclove
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/29/upshot/an-online-education-breakthrough-a-masters-degree-for-a-mere-7000.html
======
neaden
Anyone have an experience with this as a student?

